# .243



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

was wondering what your opinions are on the best factory loads you can buy for the .243? not into reloading yet so im buyin my ammo. (ill be using it to shoot yotes and want something that will hold the tightest groups also off the store self) any info will be great thanks guys


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

federal powershoks shoot just fine. they arent much different from the hornady lines, hsm, and winchester lines. my 243 loves 55 grain bullets. i hand load now but have done some testing for friends on what groups the best in my savage mod 10 and my hand loads usually are a quarter inch or tighter.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

what about the remington accutips 75 grainers. just bought some to try and havent shot them yet. any opinions?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Try several differend brands in the bullet weight you want to use most.
Not all brands will shoot the same in one gun.

 Al


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Try the best winchester ammo you can get


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I had a Savage rifle that loved the cheaper Federal 80grainers. I tried several other brands and some different sizes, but that's what that particular rifle seemed to like. I shot a 1 1/2" group from 200yds on my first try from 200 with that rifle--and that was with cheap factory ammo. Sad thing was I traded it off to pick up an AR. I'd certainly buy that rifle back if I had the chance.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Alleyooper is correct, each chamber and barrel, on any given rifle is different, and will shoot to a different point of impact, due to various chamber, throat, and barrel interior dimensions, not to exclude, the type of barrel contour, length, and bedding. then the rest is up to you. Good luck, and good shooting!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My old Win. Model 70 shoots Remington 85 and 100's well. It also shoots the Hornady 57gr moly very well, but I did't like the performance on a coyote.

I reload Seirra 85 varminter for Coyote and Hornady 100 for Deer.
I feel my 243 likes the heavier bullets, 75 and up


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Hey Kelly, I think you are on the right track...a bit heavier bullet will naturally, usually have a higher BC and SD, most noticeable in smaller diameter calibers. I think if you were to try keeping the velocity around 2600 to 2900 fps, you'll see some interesting accuracy results. Not only that, you'll have more down range terminal ballistics on target. Good Stuff!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I learned from shooting my .243, the lighter grains might look good on paper but they perform terribly on coyotes. I shot 58 grain molys last year and if you were alittle off on your shot placement, the coyote would run off. It cost me a few first place finishes in hunting tournaments. I am now reloading 80grains, and feel more confident. Just my .02 cents


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Hi LeviM, I,m in the Pacific N.W., where shots are both long and short, so I moved to 100 grainers for insurance...work fine. Keep shooting.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my 85's work good from close to 350 yards. I don't get alot of drop or wind drift.

I had similar results with 58's, fun to shoot, but don't like wounding animals and not finding them


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

I hear you there. Nothing more heartsinking than wondering after the shot. Along the coast, here, we hunt in what hunters would call a Evergreen Jungle. It certainly teaches you to look and listen (if you can hear anything between the waves of rain), and above all else, you learn to shoot very accurately. We hunt the Coastal Blacktail here, not near as large as a White Tail, but so much more a challenge! Of course, there are plenty of opportunities to thin the Coyotes, year round....Good Hunting


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Is the 85 grain varminter a frangible bullet or a hollow point? I recently bought a .243 and I see Sierra makes an 85 grain hollow point. Could this double as a deer round or is it too light?


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

The Hollow Point in 85 grains is not a deer bullet, but you do have the option of using a Barnes, Nosler, and/ or other bullet for Deer. On Varmints, No telling, what the hollow point would do, but stick to a Pointed Soft Point, and I don't think you'll be disapointed, That is , if they shoot well in your rifle...hope that helps...good luck and good hunting


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use Serria 85 hollow point boat tail game kings in my 243 for every thing. They do a great job on deer, pop the eyeballs out of head shot youtes, and smoke a crow like a clay bird at a skeet range.

 Al


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Alleyooper, There you are...the Gameking is a specifically hunting bullet designed by Sierra, for game... an actual HOLLOW POINT, is not...and is not recommended, for their terminal ballisttics are not determinable. Good luck and good hunting


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I was in Scheels this weekend looking at .243 ammo and see that federal makes an 80 grain pointed soft point, and it is listed as a deer round. Is this really enough? I know if I put it in the boiler room it would be. I'm so used to shooting a 150 grain bullet in .30-06. I know speed kills, but I also know that heavier bullets kill too. Am I better off going with something in the 90-100 grain region?


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Yes, the lighter Sierra pointed softpoints will definitely do the trick on deer, but you said it...take the sure shot...the boiler room. Where you will find the difference, that you seem to be inquiring, is the longer distance shots. I feel that you may want to go with a heavier bullet for certain, or use the venerable 30-06...both would be an improvement in both the physics of terminal performance, and mental confidence in your shots. Above all else, nothing will build your confidence in the field, than getting some targets out there, at 100, 200, and 300 yards...and shoot shoot shoot shoot shoot...good luck and good hunting...hope this answers your question


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

What would the 80 grainer pointed soft point do to a coyote?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

kill it


----------



## Hornetfan (Jun 15, 2009)

William lammers said:


> Alleyooper, There you are...the Gameking is a specifically hunting bullet designed by Sierra, for game... an actual HOLLOW POINT, is not...and is not recommended, for their terminal ballisttics are not determinable. Good luck and good hunting


sorry your wrong. The 85gr sierra game king hollow point is a deer bullet.
federal loads them up and classifies them for deer.
Hollow point doesnt mean explosion. A balistic tip bullet is a hollow point with a plastic tip filling that hole. Thats all it is.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

hornetfan, I hope I'm not being missunderstood...no offense, but I think I clearly stated that the Sierra GAMEKING is specifically made for hunting, but not a "Hollow Point". You are correct in stating that a Ballistic Tip is nothing more than a hollow point, with a polymer tip, well so are PSPs, and any other bullet with a "tip" that is designed to initiate expansion. This is not the point...the point is that a Game King is designed for hunting game, and a hollow point is designed for targets. And before you go on about the Militarys' applications of different bullets, that is a whole different dynamic, of which I do have some experience...let's not go there...I'm a hunter...Thanks, good luck and good shooting


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

GameKing® bullets are designed for hunting at long range, where their extra margin of performance can make the critical difference. GameKing® bullets feature a boat tail design to bring hunters the ballistic advantage of match bullets.

Bullet Name Diameter inches Weight grains Sectional Density Ballistic Coefficients 
.243 dia. (6mm) 85 gr. *HPBT * .243 85 .206 .282 @ 2700 fps and above
.293 between 2700 and 2000 fps
.311 @ 2000 fps and below

HP stands for hollow point. BT stands for Boat tail.

 Al


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

If you go to the Sierra web site you will clearly see that the 85gr. .243 Caliber Hollow Point Boat Tail is in fact a GAMEKING Bullet, designed for Hunting Medium Sized Thin Skinned Game, and yes it is a Hollow Point. Winchester also produces (or at least used to) that was a 120gr. .257 Caliber Hollow Point that also was designed as a Hunting Bullet. Just because a bullet has a hollow point instead of a Plastic Tip or is Lead Tipped does not mean it is strictly for varmints.

Many years ago in the days when Jack O'Connor was a young man the Western Cartridge Company had lots of what they referred to as Open Tip Bullets specifically designed for hunting Medium Sized Big Game that were a Hollow Point Bullet.

More specifically if you know the history of the 85gr. .243 Caliber Sierra Hollow Point Boat Tail, Sierra did in fact used to catalog it as a Matchking Bullet. Sierra received many, many, many letters, recovered bullets and stories of this bullet making one shot kills on Whitetails that they redesiginated the bullet and it is now part of the Game King line of Sierra Bullets. I don't know the address right off but there is an article on the net entitled "The BEST Cartridge for Whiteails" (or something like that). In the article the author talks about shooting Deer on Control Permits in which he shot many, many deer per year. One of his favorite cartridges & bullets for puting Whitetails down on the spot is the .243 Winchester shooting 85gr. .243 Caliber Sierra Hollow Point Boat Tails.

Back to the original poster. Only your individual rifle can tell you what is going to be the most accurate factory load. Rifles are all different and what my .243 likes yours man shoot like a shotgun. In regards to my current .243, it is a 19 1/4" Ruger Stainless-Synthetic that I had the factory 22" barrel shortened. Just yesterday I shot 3 - 3 shot groups from the bench at 100 yards with Federal Premium V Shok 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip Ammo. Those groups measured .401", .461" & .502" center to center.

I have used this ammo in a few different .243's over the years and it has shot good in all of them, just not this good. I have also used this bullet / ammo on Coyotes and can tell you it will anchor a Coyote about as far away as you want to shoot a Coyote. However if this load / bullet has a down fall it would be that it is NOT FUR FRIENDLY, but rather leaves big holes in dead Coyotes.

Larry


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Thanks ! I think that should put us all on the same page! Well written! Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sierra also makes these matchking bullets for the 243.

.243 dia. (6mm) 70 gr. HPBT MatchKing MatchKing 1505 Rifle

.243 dia. (6mm) 107 gr. HPBT MatchKing MatchKing 1570 Rifle

.243 dia. (6mm) 95 gr. HPBT MatchKing MatchKing 1537 Rifle

I use this game king bullet in my 7mm08.
.284 dia. (7mm) 140 gr. SBT GameKing 1905 Rifle

This one in my 308.
.308 dia. 165 gr. HPBT GameKing 2140 Rifle

I used to be a nosler fan but they raised the price double what the Serria bullets cost many years ago. My testing showed the Sierra bullets did an exellant job and the many deer has proved my test were not flawed.

 Al


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Hi Alleyooper! Quite a coincidence! Even though this is a blog on .243, I shoot quite a bit of .308, and that Gameking is a beauty, once you figure out the recipe for the rifle used! Another fine fare for the shooter/hunter...good luck and good hunting/shooting


----------

